# Thankyou redirects are going to wrong post.



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a big deal of course, but I thought you may want to know that I've noticed after a bit of time, the linked posts in the "Thanks" posts are not going to the proper posts.

Right thread, wrong post.

MY latest thanks has a link to post #539: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...t-to-see-on-your-plate-76644.html#post1092508, but instead, ends up at post number: 590: 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...t-to-see-on-your-plate-76644.html#post1093266


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not seeing anything wrong with this.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I am not seeing anything wrong with this.


When you click on the below link, is it going to post #539? That is the post that was "Thanked".

When I click on it, it takes me to post #590, not #539.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2012)

i double checked the last dozen or so thank yous and they all went to the right post.

was it just the one post, tim?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2012)

Both links take me to the correct posts.


----------



## GLC (Jan 8, 2012)

Appears to be a local problem. I checked both my email Thanks messages and from the CP, and all link to the proper posts. Browser is Chrome.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i double checked the last dozen or so thank yous and they all went to the right post.
> 
> was it just the one post, tim?


 
Yes, it was just the one post, Tom. The only reason I mentioned it is that it struck me as being kind of weird from a programmers point of view.

When I first got the Thankyou, it went to the correct post. Then, after a few days, it changed to a post 51 posts later in the same thread.

Weird...


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

What I can tell from your profile is it works fine.  We are doing some testing but, thus far, can not reproduce any errors.


----------

